# Has anyone tried the new firewood blocks ('Envi 8) ?? Do they work well??



## wood-fan-atic (Oct 14, 2010)

I see ads for these new manufactured firewood blocks everywhere. They are made from hardwood waste and have no glue/binders. I dont think I'd ever 'switch' to using them full time( I hate paying $$ for something that I can get for "sweat equity'). But I'm painfully curious if they burn as hot/long/clean as advertised. Has anybody used them? The ones Ive been seeing on my local CL are called 'Envi 8' , but they are made by several co.'s. Anyone have a report?


----------



## SKIN052 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have not used those particular ones however last year I used some very similar since my wood was not seasoned. They burn very well, nice and hot, long but no coals created. They just turn to ash.


----------



## backpack09 (Oct 14, 2010)

I burned the original Envi blocks back 3 years ago when I ran out of wood midseason.

They burn great, but they took a decent kindling fire to get them started.  I would definitely burn them again in a pinch.


----------



## hoof120 (Oct 27, 2010)

I started to mix them with the green firewood I was told was seasoned. I use them full time now. Seasoned firewood on Long Island is impossible to find. There are just to many scams. I was going to swap out my wood stove for a pellet stove before I found them. The cost of the blocks is the same as a ton of pellets. I manages to save over $3000 buy using these and not swapping stoves. 

Envi 8 blocks are made by enviblocks. No other company makes the Envi 8 block. Im not sure if you thought several companies made Envi 8 blocks.

The envi block is 6 to 7 lbs per block. The envi 8 blocks are 3 to 4 lbs per block. They are all hard wood. 

Other blocks I tried were Bio Bricks, Liberty Bricks and Heat Smart Bricks. These manufactures have soft wood or use byproducts. 

They burn good. The BTU value on these are about 5500. The envi and envi 8 blocks are over 8000 BTUs. I did the math one drunk night. I came up with about 3 cents per BTU.

Clean up on the blocks is great if you using a vacume. No nails and coals clocking my vacume. I burn 2 tons a year. 

I love them. Hope this helps.


----------



## spirilis (Oct 27, 2010)

where did you get the 5500 figure from and the 8000 figure for envi's?


----------



## hoof120 (Oct 27, 2010)

You can find the information on the websites,

heat smart bricks:  http://www.applingpellets.com/bricks.html
One ton of HeatSmart bricks has approximately the same BTU value as a full cord (±5500 lbs.) of seasoned red oak firewood. 

Envi Blocks: http://enviblocks.com/
Technical Information
BTU PER POUND - 8000+/-
MOISTURE - Less Than 6%
ASH - Less than .5%

I coulnt find the btu on the bio bricks. The do have a data chart of the bio brick compared to cordwood. 
http://www.biopellet.net/data.html


----------



## hoof120 (Oct 27, 2010)

I found the envi blocks lasted longer than the other bricks on a per lbs  test. 

I purchsed a few bricks from each company. I cut some of them to make sure I had the same weight for each company. 

I forgot to add the wood brick fuel as one that I burned. They have a higher btu rating than the heat smart bricks but burned faster than the enviblocks.


----------



## spirilis (Oct 27, 2010)

Regencyinsert2004 said:
			
		

> You can find the information on the websites,
> 
> heat smart bricks:  http://www.applingpellets.com/bricks.html
> One ton of HeatSmart bricks has approximately the same BTU value as a full cord (±5500 lbs.) of seasoned red oak firewood.
> ...



ah k I think they're saying that a cord of red oak is around 5500 pounds total, or 2.75 tons.

8000 BTU/pound give or take sounds about right for very dry firewood.  The stuff I burn (woodbrickfuel, similar to biobricks) the mfr. claims it's around 7500 btu/lb give or take partly because that's the given BTU value by some formula for wood at 6-9% moisture level and I believe they confirmed it by lab experimentation too.

most of those products using extremely dry wood waste as their source probably clock in around that ballpark, but to say 1 ton of that stuff is equal to 2.75 tons of seasoned red oak is flat out BS, IMO.  I never buy that argument one bit, as 1 ton would be around 15-16 million BTUs.  that's similar to a cord of softwood, not hardwood.  The moisture levels are different no doubt but I doubt that's significant enough to close the gap, the only thing that could close the gap a little further is the ability for compressed sawdust bricks to burn complete (into nothing but ash) instead of leaving some unburned charcoal behind, but those coals are perfectly usable the next time you fire up the stove too.

what sells these products IMO is the convenience factor, which is why I buy them--they stack wonderfully in very little space in the garage (they're very, very dense--much denser than oak) and don't track in fungus or bugs and I never have to wonder if they're fully seasoned.  I don't have a good place on my property for seasoning cordwood so this works well for me.


----------



## spirilis (Oct 27, 2010)

Regencyinsert2004 said:
			
		

> I found the envi blocks lasted longer than the other bricks on a per lbs  test.
> 
> I purchsed a few bricks from each company. I cut some of them to make sure I had the same weight for each company.
> 
> I forgot to add the wood brick fuel as one that I burned. They have a higher btu rating than the heat smart bricks but burned faster than the enviblocks.



that is pretty interesting.  I have a sneaky suspicion that some are "compressed" tighter than others (and I'm pretty sure that will affect burn rate/burn time).  the woodbrickfuel makes coherent bricks but they seem like they could've been compressed tighter when I inspect them.  they don't fall apart when I handle them, but they seem to expand and become soft rather quickly in the firebox.  I haven't compared them to other products though, maybe I should.


----------



## hoof120 (Oct 27, 2010)

I spoke with a guy that had blocks that fell apart on him. I’m wondering if they are the wood brick fuel from what you’re describing.


----------



## spirilis (Oct 27, 2010)

Regencyinsert2004 said:
			
		

> I spoke with a guy that had blocks that fell apart on him. I’m wondering if they are the wood brick fuel from what you’re describing.


no idea, I seem to recall someone posting about that here on hearth.com but I don't believe they were talking about woodbrickfuel, possibly the older enviblocks?  can't remember anyway.  I might get a chance to fire some up this weekend if it drops down into the 30's overnight!


----------



## hoof120 (Oct 27, 2010)

haha I just called the guy to find out. He said it was heat smart. He is using the biger envi blocks this year.


----------



## iceman (Oct 27, 2010)

If you can get these types they are the real deal.... they burn forever and are the best substitutes to wood... now, I haven't seen the envi 8 but if its like these then they are good.... put 3 of these in a stove you are good for 8+ hrs with peak heat over  600...
http://www.lignetics.com/fire-logs.html
There are different brands but its the same idea

These are the ones I have used and are great just to far to get 
http://www.hearthwise.com/page/page/506663.htm


----------



## mmmmm (Nov 2, 2010)

I cant seem to be able to find a price for these. Any one care to share a rough estimate on cost please?


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Nov 2, 2010)

The envi-8 blocks are on L.I. CL for $285 a ton


----------



## hoof120 (Nov 2, 2010)

try the log splitter. www.thelogsplitter.net  They sell them on LI. $285 per ton.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 2, 2010)

I'll try 'em if I find them stacked on the side of the road or if somebody is giving them away.


----------



## hoof120 (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought the same thing when I heard the price. After trying them, I did the math and it was a better buy. $215 for a cord of wood in Yaphank.  Most wood on LI is NOT seasoned and comes with a bunch on headaches. Bugs, mold, green, dirt, etc. I live in Nassau County. Firewood is over $200 for 2 face cords. NOT A CORD. 2 face cords. 2 face cords is not a cord. Oh did I mention it is semi seasoned, bugs, etc. etc. etc. 
Below is a posting for a cord of wood in Yapank LI. This was posted on CL
FIRE WOOD FIRD WOOD (Long Island yaphank we delivery free!)
•1 CORD ………………………....$215.00


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm with flatbedford - I'll try 'em if someone is giving them away.......but other than that,I dont think I could spend cold ,hard, cash on any fuel that I could scrounge and burn for free. Also, although I am the first to agree that L.I. has MORE than its share of firewood scammers, wood CAN be found @ $150-$200 a cord. I'm now a self-supplied, L.I. wood scrounger, and proud of it. But itt's good to know that bricks are there if the need should arise.


----------



## linuxat187 (Nov 5, 2010)

Same deal in NJ, these blocks are being sold for $290.00 a ton.

I too cut and split my own wood, but I'm thinking how much time and effort it takes to obtain 4cords for the season.

I purchased a pack of 20block for $6.50, just a little taste and man i was surprised by the ammount of heat these blocks generated, and the over night burn was sweet, I added 6blocks at 11pm and it was able to produce heat until 7am...can't beat that...

But I'm still too cheap to pay $290.00, maybe for xmas...


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Nov 5, 2010)

ME TOO!! Oh,well. hi-ho.hi-ho.off to split I go.


----------



## Briggsy (Nov 14, 2010)

Firestarter,
Where in NJ did you find enviblocks?

Thanks!

New to the site (and wood burning), learning a ton!


----------



## doglady (Nov 19, 2010)

I am using Hearthwise logs. They say  Hearthwise brand firelogs have a heating value of 8,730 BTU/lb and a .6% ash content @ 600 degrees Celsius. All I know is that I put about 3 in my woodstove at 10 PM and they are still bright red at 8 AM. They are expensive ($475 for 380 logs + delivery charge) but they are clean, easy to use, and give lots of heat. I've been burning wood for 36 years but am getting too old to stack, unstack and clean uo after it. I know Biobricks and Envi are cheaper but I do not know if they are better. I guess I'll try the Biobricks when I use up the Hearthwise and then I can compare. Has anyone used Hearthwise and compared them to others?

Hearthwise are sold in Leominster, MA and Berwick, ME. The website is:

http://www.hearthwise.com/page/page/506662.htm


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 19, 2010)

doglady, the hearthwise are very good, I put three in my stove before bed and in the morning there were three red glowing sticks, about 8 inches and and inch round still burning, and they throw some good heat.


----------



## Cape45 (Nov 26, 2010)

After reading the posts about Envi Blocks and others like them, I was wondering if it would be more efficient to burn them in  a small fire box.  I am thinking about trying them in a small Coal/Wood stove, something like an old potbelly stove.  Has anyone tried something like that?


----------



## doglady (Nov 26, 2010)

I finally bought 2 pallets of the large Envi blocks. I have found that the Hearthwise burn approx an hour longer but considering the price, I guess from now on I'll buy the Envi. They give really good heat and overall, I am pleased with them. The Hearthwise cost me almost $1200, with delivery, for 2.5 pallets; the Envi cost me $613 for 2 pallets, with delivery. So it's a major price difference.


----------



## toonjie (Nov 26, 2010)

I found the Envi-blocks to be better than the Envi-8's.  They last longer and seemed to start easier.  I have a big stove though, (Quad 5100i), and the less blocks I have to stack, the better.  Scored 2 free cords of wood and another cord of cedar kindling this season so I haven't been burning them lately, but I have a few packs sitting in the wood box for when the wifey needs to make an easy fire.


----------



## Cape45 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm seriously considering removing my pellet stove and going back to wood.   I think I'm going to pick up the first small insert that I come across and fire it up with envi blocks, even if I have to do it in the driveway.  If it works out the pellet stove is history.   .


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a local coal company that has started to carry them.  They have three brands is different sizes (2, 4 and 6 pounds).  They sell them for $249/ton (1 pallet), but you can buy individual sleeves at the same price break.  I picked up a few sleeves of each flavor and ended up with 320 pounds of bricks for 40 bucks.  That's 25 cents for a two-pound brick.  Six of them got my stove up to 650º for about two hours.  Not bad since all I have to do is drive five minutes out of town to pick up a car load.

I can't see them ever replacing cord wood, but they will certainly be a welcome addition to the arsenal.  Best thing is they seem tailor made for shoulder season.  With a little bit of experimentation, you should be able to dial in the correct amount to use for just about any outside temp and get a clean, steady, predictable burn out of them every time.  Three of the two-pound bricks should take the chill out of any room in the fall or spring, and would only cost 75 cents... the cost of just one of those fancy SuperCedar firestarters.  Drip a little wax on them and they'll probably ignite with just a match.  They would then do double duty as both firestarter _and_ heat source.

Sometimes you are up for the challenge of heating with cord wood, sometimes you just need to get warm.  These are just what the good doctor ordered for those times.


----------



## fdegree (Nov 30, 2010)

Does anyone know how this type of product effects the cat in a cat stove?


----------



## fmer55 (Dec 16, 2010)

Regencyinsert2004 said:
			
		

> I started to mix them with the green firewood I was told was seasoned. I use them full time now. Seasoned firewood on Long Island is impossible to find. There are just to many scams. I was going to swap out my wood stove for a pellet stove before I found them. The cost of the blocks is the same as a ton of pellets. I manages to save over $3000 buy using these and not swapping stoves.
> 
> Envi 8 blocks are made by enviblocks. No other company makes the Envi 8 block. Im not sure if you thought several companies made Envi 8 blocks.
> 
> ...



also on long island, was wondering who ou get the blocks from and what you are paying


----------



## fmer55 (Dec 16, 2010)

read past posts and now have my answer.....see that, i am too lazy to look at past posts, much less scrounge and splitHAHAHA


----------



## Ducati996 (Dec 12, 2012)

spirilis said:


> ah k I think they're saying that a cord of red oak is around 5500 pounds total, or 2.75 tons.
> 
> 8000 BTU/pound give or take sounds about right for very dry firewood. The stuff I burn (woodbrickfuel, similar to biobricks) the mfr. claims it's around 7500 btu/lb give or take partly because that's the given BTU value by some formula for wood at 6-9% moisture level and I believe they confirmed it by lab experimentation too.
> 
> ...


 

I find they last longer than firewood - oak, ash, etc.......I only need 3 or 4 Bricks to burn all night with plenty in the morning....stove is shut down all the way....I use a regency 3100 and 3 or 4 bricks hardly fill up the stove, compared to using wood, which i would need to pack completly to get the same results.......so yes one ton of them blocks will be more than 1 cord of wood, easily.....I only see their advertising show they are more than a full cord....never 2 cords.....


----------

